# Oxygenics Shower Head



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

For the people who have bought this, was it worth the money and do you have problems with pressure? I recently bought the head but have not installed it yet. Our next trip is in a month and I hate to hang the new mount for the head and realize the old one was better.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Starbuc71 said:


> For the people who have bought this, was it worth the money and do you have problems with pressure? I recently bought the head but have not installed it yet. Our next trip is in a month and I hate to hang the new mount for the head and realize the old one was better.


We put one in our camper and love it. The one that came with the camper was terrible as the water just dribbled out of the head. Now we have some pressure behind the water to rinse hair etc...
Go ahead and install it, you won't be disappointed.

bbwb


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

Starbuc71 said:


> For the people who have bought this, was it worth the money and do you have problems with pressure? I recently bought the head but have not installed it yet. Our next trip is in a month and I hate to hang the new mount for the head and realize the old one was better.


Yep, worth the money. Bought it on sale @ Camping World, don't remember cost but no longer care. I didn't think it would make a difference, but it does. Mind you, it doesn't blow you against the back wall (!), but there is definite (sp?) increase of water pressure. We also splurged and got the curtain rod that gives you more 'elbow' room in the shower. Our bathroom isn't big but it's comfortable and the time spent in there is enjoyable - as far as camping goes!

Go for it, I haven't come across anyone who's regretted putting that shower head in


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

bought it 2 years ago and love it so does the dw.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I bought one for the OB - thought it was great. Then I went back and bought another one and put it into my home. I consider it the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

It really works. It's worth the money.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

We've had one for close to 3 years and love it. It does actually infuse air with the water so even though you think it's putting out a lot more water it really isn't. It feels like you're taking a shower at home. It works better with more pressure so there's been times I've turned on the water pump, even though we were on city water, in order to boost the pressure. Install it now, don't wait.


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Is this the model you folks have been installing ? It looks like a great mod/upgrade







.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

I could be wrong but I think this is the one everyone is talking about:

My link


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

This is the one I got.
www.campingworld.com/shopping/product/oxygenics-body-spa-rv-showerheads/5006

Copy and paste this link, it will take you right too it.
It's the same one as southpaw. It works great, I got it in white. You also dont need the wall hanger thing. Mine fit in the factory one with no problems.


----------



## bbwb (Apr 4, 2008)

Dave_CDN said:


> Is this the model you folks have been installing ? It looks like a great mod/upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have this one in our house...I don't care for this one, but the wife and daughter like it.

The one we used in the camper is the Body Spa Skin Care unit. If you shop on Amazon or similar you can usually find a good price on it.

bbwb


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I have it and really like it


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

So this lets you get a better (more home-like) shower, while using less water? Sounds like a winner. The shower is my wife's biggest complaint about the OB. I'll have to "file this away" for the next time she complains about it.....then it's time for another trip to Camping World!


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm one of the most skeptical people out there when it comes to things like this that claim they are so much better then the rest. Well after reading all the posts I thought I would give it a try so I picked one up yesterday, and the verdict is, WOW, it did make a big difference. Like others, my wife's biggest complaint was the showers water pressure. She's going to love this showerhead. As they say, when the wife is happy everyone is happy









I went to Home Depot and picked up a Showerhead shutoff valve for under $5. It screws on the bottom of the showerhead, now it works just like the factory head did!

I couldn't find it on Home Depots web site but it's the same one that I found on Ebay but Ebay was much more. 
http://cgi.ebay.com/UNIVERSAL-RV-TUB-SHOWER-HOSE-SHOWERHEAD-SHUT-OFF-VALVE-/230399751850?cmd=ViewItem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a4e536aa

Here's the one at Home Depot but it has the wrong picture, http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xgc/R-100578428/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Thanks everyone


----------



## JLWilson717 (Apr 24, 2008)

I installed the Oxygenics Shower Head two years ago right after we got our Outback. It certainly makes a difference. I have tried and tried without success, though, to completely seal the hose at the shower faucet. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

JLWilson717 said:


> I installed the Oxygenics Shower Head two years ago right after we got our Outback. It certainly makes a difference. I have tried and tried without success, though, to completely seal the hose at the shower faucet. Any advice would be appreciated.


Sounds to me it's either a bad hose or the rubber seal is bad. If the seal looks good try doubling up on the seal.


----------



## FLYakman (Jan 26, 2006)

Installed the new Oxygenics head last week. Could not try it out as no water where we store it. Brought the OB home today since we are camping this weekend and got to try it. FANTASTIC!!! Tons of pressure. Well worth the $$$ and the mod-time.No leak at all.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

So will this thing really take a typical low-pressure, kind-of-dribbling campground connection and make it feel like a real shower?

(I'm not doubting the reviews; I'm just trying to quantify the level of improvement. This sounds like one of those little fixes that could make my wife MUCH happier when we camp.....and that's worth it's weight in gold.)


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

ZHB said:


> So will this thing really take a typical low-pressure, kind-of-dribbling campground connection and make it feel like a real shower?
> 
> (I'm not doubting the reviews; I'm just trying to quantify the level of improvement. This sounds like one of those little fixes that could make my wife MUCH happier when we camp.....and that's worth it's weight in gold.)


Like one other member said "it won't blow you to the back wall but it's a big improvement". I'll have to agree, it'll give you an all most like a home shower. Again, it's a big improvement over the factory showerhead. Give it a try, if you don't like it you can always take it back and get your money back.


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

My wife hated taking a shower in the OB with the factory shower head. But now with the Oxygenics, she loves it.

As mentioned previously, we loved it so much we put one into our home shower.

This is an unpaid endorsement.


----------



## ELSEWHERE (Sep 16, 2007)

ZHB said:


> So will this thing really take a typical low-pressure, kind-of-dribbling campground connection and make it feel like a real shower?
> 
> (I'm not doubting the reviews; I'm just trying to quantify the level of improvement. This sounds like one of those little fixes that could make my wife MUCH happier when we camp.....and that's worth it's weight in gold.)


It's still a definite improvement even when water pressure is low. To get the full benefit when city water pressure is low I turn on the water pump and use water out of the fresh water tank also. I have found tank pressure supplements the city water pressure. What's interesting is when you are rinsing off. Even though it feels like you're using more water it takes a little longer to rinse the soap off. We like the Oxygenics so much that even when CG showers are available we only use them when dry camping to avoid filling the grey tank.


----------



## Camping Family From MI (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow!







There are so many cool thing to go along with a camper.

Haven't even tried the shower in the Outback yet, but I purchased an Oxygenic on ebay(20.99 + 9.99 shipping)do the the great reviews Outbackers give it.

Kelly


----------



## Jay Tee (Jan 8, 2012)

After reading all the reviews, I just ordered mine from Amazon.com (white) for $25.10 with free shipping.

Will report back when I install/test it.

Thanks to everyone for your opinions!


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

JLWilson717 said:


> I installed the Oxygenics Shower Head two years ago right after we got our Outback. It certainly makes a difference. I have tried and tried without success, though, to completely seal the hose at the shower faucet. Any advice would be appreciated.


Have you tried teflon tape ?


----------

